

Google Images Hacked? Searches Bring Up Images of Russian Car Accident - tmcb
http://time.com/3181662/google-images-hacked-russian-car-accident/

======
wil421
Works for me just fine.

Why do people say something was "hacked" every time a technical issues arises?
Did something actually happen or is it just a bug somewhere?

~~~
bindirector
Russian car accident images being ubiquitously dumped to unsuspecting Internet
users via a common resource as Google Image Search absolutely _reaks_ of
4chan. Tossing in Durant just somehow seems to shore it up. I'd be very
surprised if this were just a bug.

~~~
comboy
It's a cache problem, and it's clearly visible once you click on specific
image.

Here's an "official" thread:
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/websearch/gNv...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/websearch/gNvWXP4-0JE/discussion)

~~~
GFischer
This is an answer by a Google employee:

"Thanks for your question. At the moment we have nothing to share beyond that
it's a technical issue on our end"

[https://productforums.google.com/d/msg/websearch/gNvWXP4-0JE...](https://productforums.google.com/d/msg/websearch/gNvWXP4-0JE/oah-
LVig9c8J)

------
GFischer
It's made headlines for my country's biggest newspaper

[http://www.elpais.com.uy/informacion/busqueda-fotos-
google-a...](http://www.elpais.com.uy/informacion/busqueda-fotos-google-
alterada.html)

and I can confirm it affects Uruguay (and it looks like all of South America
as well).

~~~
pacey
I'm just getting reports from some German ISP customers being also affected
while customers of other providers in the same area are not seeing any issues.

------
tux3
This has been all over the web for the past 5 hours.

As usual it's probably nothing.

~~~
thisjepisje
There's images of car crashes and Kevin Durant all over google images, that's
quite something if you ask me.

~~~
tux3
What I meant is, it's probably a bug, not a major hack or paranormal magic (as
oposed to normal magic) like some have claimed.

------
xg15
As the Kevin Durant image is also a popular image for memes, this would
actually speak for a hack.

Without having read the reddit thread, has anyone checked the pages that are
actually "found" by the image searches? It seems kind of unusual to me that
this single image is actually hosted often enough that so many hits can appear
in the search, hacked or not.

------
imd23
Maps is also affected.

~~~
sp332
How is maps affected?

~~~
crazypyro
It shows red traffic on every road, due to excessive crashing. (Only joking)

------
xmpir
for me it works as usual

------
talles
An official statement by Google would be great

